# $300 9mm



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I would like to pick up a 9mm Semi Auto for $300 or less. From my limited research, it looks like options are limited. I don't have the $$ right now, but am working toward it. Just thought I would post up and see what kind of options are out there that I may have overlooked. BTW, this would be my first handgun.

Lg_mouth


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

I picked up a "used" S&W 9mm, all stainless from Vances for $279 about 8 months ago. You can pick up some decent used guns there. It actually came with the original box and had two sets of grips, one being the original wood grips. I would definitely check them out, they always have new inventory going in and out of that place. 

Good luck


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow, good deal. I will keep an eye out and maybe give them a call. I live about an hour and 30 minutes from Cbus, so I can't stop in on a regular basis. Thanks for the heads up.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Smith and Wesson Sigma can be had for about $300. I had one. It was a decent shooter, for the money.


http://www.gunblast.com/SWSigma9.htm


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

lg_mouth said:


> I would like to pick up a 9mm Semi Auto for $300 or less. From my limited research, it looks like options are limited. I don't have the $$ right now, but am working toward it. Just thought I would post up and see what kind of options are out there that I may have overlooked. BTW, this would be my first handgun.
> 
> Lg_mouth


Why a 9mm?
What will the gun be used for?
Home defense, Concealed carry, or just a range gun?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I will second if your in the Columbus area check out Vances and there police trade guns, there was also a thread in here regarding the Kel-tec handguns that guys seem to be happy with.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

the police trade in glocks are around 300, nice guns as well


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Where do you pick up the police trade ins?

Lg_mouth


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

vances shooters supply


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

you can get a highpoint for a little over $100.00.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Sounds like Vance's is going to be my best bet then. Are there certain times of the year to look for the police trade ins?

I am going to steer clear of Hi Points, have heard some big negatives from them.

Thanks to everyone for their input.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I think that Vances has the police trades year round.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I am going to steer clear of Hi Points, have heard some big negatives from them.


i have no experience with them,and am not endorsing them,but like anything else,i wouldn't believe everything i read on some message boards. 
some opinions are based on experience,some are just biased,and maybe some are a little of both 
i've also read those opinions and am not discounting some,but i've also read a lot of good stuff to the contrary from sources i consider at least as dependable if not more so.my reason being i can't justify $300 and up for a hangun these days,and i have looked at a lot of stuff on the hi points.in fact,more good than bad.again,i'm not endorsing them,but pointing out the varying opinions from many sources.i think people have a tendency to believe a product's price is a good indicator of quality.that may or may not be true all the time 
hi point handguns seem to be one of those products you see once in awhile,that people either love or hate,with few people falling in the middle.
that said,if money were no object,i personally have a soft spot for ruger firearms of any kind,and would probably go that direction.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I guess you are right, doesn't hurt to at least give them a chance. I can actually handle them at Ohio Valley in Athens, so that would at least be local. My only concerns are of the reports I have read of continually sending them back for jamming problems. This would be part home security, part back yard plinking. So gun jams could be costly in a home security situation.

Lg_mouth


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i've read the jamming talk too.as mentioned though,i've read more to the contrary.most might have had a couple ,but from my understanding,they are picky about the type of ammo you feed them,which i believe is the biggest contributor to jams.put the right stuff through it and it reportedly is dependable and consistent.they're not pretty,but if the majority of what i've read is true,i personally wouldn't have a problem trying one on.the low price is also partly due to the design.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a Beretta 92FS that jams (or rather stovepipes) once in a while with me and does it a lot when my kids shoot it (haven't figured that one out). It cost a lot more than $100. Any gun can do it.

The thing that scares me about "Brand X" that cost $100 for a semi-auto - is it made well enough that slide isn't going to let go?? You're looking right at the back of it when you bring up to target.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

sporty said:


> I have a Beretta 92FS that jams (or rather stovepipes) once in a while with me and does it a lot when my kids shoot it (haven't figured that one out). It cost a lot more than $100. Any gun can do it.



Sounds like a classic case of limp wristing. Its caused by allowing the wrist to bend from the recoil of the gun. Its a common problem with semi automatic guns. When the wrist bends it absorbs the recoil; the slide does not come back with enough force to eject the spent cartridge or chamber a new round.. If you concentrate on keeping your wrist ridged when shooting, it will minimize the problem.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

That kind of what I thought when it happened a lot with the boys and only once in a while with me. 

Could cheap ammo play a role too?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

being the blowback design with fixed barrel,the slide doesn't lock.therefore slide is bulkier/heavier than recoil types.it needs to be heavy to stay closed upon firing.i'm far from an expert,but this type of action is simpler and less costly to make than the recoil types.most accounts i've read of feeding problems are due to ammo,as mentioned.as with most guns,they prefer certain types over others in order to get the best performance.due to the weight and other factors,i don't think i'd want one in any caliber bigger than 9mm.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I never had a single "stove pipe" some some pricier +p ammo.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

sporty said:


> That kind of what I thought when it happened a lot with the boys and only once in a while with me.
> 
> Could cheap ammo play a role too?



Cheap ammo could play a role as well. They typically are dirtier than more expensive stuff. Steel cased and lacquered ammo are hard on guns, especially the extractors. I shy away from the steel cased stuff as much as possible.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

if I had to stay under 300, I would look at a CZ82 (9x18) but that just me.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys. I am going to have to do some major looking around before deciding. Since I am only familiar with long guns, this handgun adventure is going to be interesting. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

all the talk about "oh they jam" i hear about a lot of weapons jamming in the duckblind too even with expensive guns as benelli , browning and beretta and most are caused by improper cleanig or lubrication. gotta keep autoloaders clean to work properly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Being a NRA range instuctor for 9 years I seen a lot of hand guns. Hi Point are cheap, and are not dependable. I have seen a lot go wrong with them for jams, pieces falling off, loading ammo into the barrel, pins coming out, and slide breaking off and going down range. I found on the range Hi Point do not like to tossed around a lot (handle roughly). I think the rounds in the magazine move around causeing jams. Taping the magazine to the palm of your hand to seat the rounds on the back side of the magazine is a critical step for Hi Points. 

If I were you I would look in to the police trade-ins. Most will have wear on the finish but will operate flawless. Police only shoot twice a year the rest of the time the weapon sit in the holster. 

Ruger is a dependable brand. Glocks are dependable and a lot of police use them. Sig Suar are my brand of choose. S&W are another popular brand with Police.
My 2 cents


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

it is not my intention to hijack this tread,but since i'm also contemplating a handgun,hopefully it won't hurt to continue this.last and only semi-auto i owned was a llama.owned a few revolvers,but for various reasons,i opt for the auto now.
and as stated earlier,i'm in no way promoting the hi-point,but do appreciate the price tag.the problem i;m having is i've read so many varying opinions(all claiming to be right)that i'm inclined to buy one just to satisfy my curiosity.actually i've read more good reviews than bad from people claiming to be anything from law enforcement,military,instructors,experts,multi brand owners to the ordinary joe blow.i've also read positive reviews by gun national gun publications.i've read about the problems and again,they run the gamut from few minor things to horrible stories like the ones from tubuzz.though i have to say i have not read one review that mentioned a few of the problems tubuzz did.mag problems,yes.i've also read they have been mostly fixed.some of those feed problems also reportly are created by certain ammo,due to the blowback design.even from the haters,that is the biggest functional problem i've read in hundreds of posts/reviews.i've even read reviews by glock,s&w,ruger,etc. owners who shoot them and give them good marks for reliability,accuracy,etc.
now i don't mean to dispute anyone in particular,but some folks are not telling it like it really is,because i find it hard to believe there can be that many honest opinions that vary so much.
can it be that this gun is really kinda like the ugly duckling?it's so ugly and different from most semi-autos that many people just can't/won't accept it no matter what the real story is? 
i may just have to visit buckeye outdoors to solve this mystery for myself


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

If money is tight, I would recommend two guns that are under $200
Makarov 9X18
Star- Modelo B 9mm
Both are imports but are reliable. The Star is essentially a 1911 frame in 9mm and was used by the spanish police and military. I picked mine up for about $160
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=89394413

Ruger p-89s can be picked up used for between $200-$300 and are an excellent all around handgun. They are a bit bulky for concealed carry but they can hold 15rds.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

To me my life is worth alot more than a couple of hundred bucks. If you are going to buy a gun get a decent one. I personally have a glock 22c, I carried it as a service weapon for 5 years and my uncle used it for 5 years himself. Ive never had a jam and i have the confidence with it that i know that when I pull the trigger its going to shoot. My wife has a glock 22 thats decked out. She loves to shoot it but she wants a model 17.

Buy a glock easy to take care of, easy to clean and you can do about anything you wnat to them and they still function.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I know you said 9 mm under $300.00 but I really think there are better options for self defense, here is another option for you to think about. This is a High Standard 45 you can pick them up new for under $400.00 I have hundreds of rds through her and no problems whatsoever. If I had a Carry Conceal licnese I would not hesitate to use this one. Recoil is not bad at all and is accurate.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Here are my handgun suggestions http://www.aimsurplus.com/acatalog/Surplus_and_Used_Handguns.html both the Sig and the CZ would be a good choice. The sig is a 9mm police trade in and is just a bit more then you want to spend. AIM surplus is in middletown.

that being said, Get a handgun that you like to shoot, But keep the pump gun for home defense. In a high stress situation your accuracy will diminish considerably, The pump gun dosen't require the accuaracy of a handgun. Two other added benefits are that bird shot will not penetrate walls the way handgun bullets will, and every bad guy in the world knows the sound of a 12 gauge being racked when they kick in the door, their gonna go find another victim when they hear that.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

in my oppinion the llama is the junk..i had a .45 and on average 5 of 7 shell casings would hit you in the face/head during shooting. i didnt keep that gun very long. not to mention the jamming it would do. never had or shot a hi-point, so i have no oppinion on it. had a jennings 9mm that was a piece of crap too. my money goes into glocks, period. i do have a ruger P85 in 9mm that i got new about 20 years ago. it was my first semi. still shoots sweet to this day. even found some 30 round mags at the gunshow about 10 years ago. now thats a lot of trigger squeezing


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

is taurus over 300 these days...

they make a nice gun for the money...can't believe they are over 300, and if so, not by much. Bought mine for the wife a few yrs ago, and the money was right


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Stay away from hipoint. I had a c9 and liked it the first 300 rounds I put through it. It was loud, had huge muzzle flash, semi accurate, and hurt my hands to shoot, but it was cheap. After 300 rounds with a good cleaning after ever range visit, I was getting stove pipes and jams ever other clip. Buying better ammo never really helped the issue either. I ended up selling it to a friend that wanted something cheaper to shoot than his .40. They have a good warrenty but whats to point if its getting fixed ever other month.

I will say that after I did get rid of it, I read that the clip is the major flaw that caused the jams. With a little tuning of the feeder lips its said they work smoother. I would rather spend the extra 200 if you could and buy a better gun.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

again,i'm not pimping the hi points,as i've never shot one,and don't personally know anyone who owns one.but i'm just having trouble with some of the negative opinions.i've read a lot of forums and other reiews that tend to be much more positive.here is just one such review from a national gun publication.
http://www.shootingtimes.com/handgun_reviews/hipoint_100605/
as for glocks,i've also read plenty of "bad" reviews as well as the hype from loyal glock shooters.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

misfit said:


> again,i'm not pimping the hi points,as i've never shot one,and don't personally know anyone who owns one.but i'm just having trouble with some of the negative opinions.i've read a lot of forums and other reiews that tend to be much more positive.here is just one such review from a national gun publication.
> http://www.shootingtimes.com/handgun_reviews/hipoint_100605/
> as for glocks,i've also read plenty of "bad" reviews as well as the hype from loyal glock shooters.



I understand your not pimping them lol. But Im also not a glock fanboy or anything. That was the only handgun I ever owned. I have shot others but only owned that one. I currently dont own any guns. I bought the gun due to the mostly positive feedback I read. I think the thing is that they have a good warranty that covers everything and the price is unbeatable. I feel most positive reviews are coming from new owners that dont know better or havent shot it enough to witness any faults, or by someone that does know what they are doing, but are just happy with the low price and good warranty. That was the reason I went for it. Hell I bought the gun from a friend that never shot it for $50. I just personally feel that if a gun needs to be sent in to fix all the time, or has difficulty with jamming, then it should be used for protection. Now if its used just for the range then hey, if your more impressed with the low cost and warranty then anything then its worth it. I think if your ok with spending $300 for a gun, then you should buy a gun around that price, it will probably be a better choice. 

Try to find a used hipoint for cheap, that way if your happy with it, then you saved even more money. But if you hate it, you can get most of your money back. On the other hand the .45 is a good shooting gun.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

When Hi-Point was "new" yes there were problems with them. I think now, most of the issues have been resolved.

I also do not personally own any, never have, and have never fired one but we sure do sell alot of them.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

yea the one I owned was an older model.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I feel most positive reviews are coming from new owners that dont know better or havent shot it enough to witness any faults, or by someone that does know what they are doing, but are just happy with the low price and good warranty


to the contrary.i've seen just the opposite.seems most of the bad reviews are either from people who have never shot one,or never gave it a fair evaluation.it's the old "if it's that cheap,it can't be good" mindset.as in the article i linked,most who have spent time shooting and weren't turned off by price or looks,semed to give fair.and unbiased opinions,good or bad.
and when i read from some joe blow on the internet,the gun is junk and failed miserably,and read the exact opposite from a reputable writer whose job is evaluating guns,i tend to give more credence to the latter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

I have about 100 students a year with various guns. Not sure how old the Hi Point were when they come to the range. Just seen how they funtion. I have seen a Sig break a spring and quit working (this was another insturctor gun with well over 10,000rounds thur it). I just seen too many hi points break to recommend them. I will never own one and I will never own a Smith and Wesson semi Auto. But Smith makes great revolvers, just not inpressed with the semo auto. Not to own one of these guns is my choice. I hope I did not offend anyone it was not my intent.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

definitely no offense taken here,and none intended.i'm just one of those guys who gets a little curious when something comes along,that draws so much controversy and opinions that vary so much.i've read literally hundreds of reports from message boards to gun writers/testers,and just wonder how some people draw there conclusions.
i have no doubts about what you've seen,but i tend to believe major problems are much less than some people seem to profess.i'd say the vast majority of those are based solely on personal bias for reasons i mentioned earlier.also,well over 90% of the complaints were feed related,which i understand to be a fairly easily remedied problem.
as you know,guns require a break-in period,and usually most problems will be found and usually addressed.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a bulgarian makarov 9x18 and it's a great little shooter. pretty easy to conceal, very dependable. not the lightest as it's all steel. It won't let you down.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

misfit said:


> definitely no offense taken here,and none intended.i'm just one of those guys who gets a little curious when something comes along,that draws so much controversy and opinions that vary so much.i've read literally hundreds of reports from message boards to gun writers/testers,and just wonder how some people draw there conclusions.
> i have no doubts about what you've seen,but i tend to believe major problems are much less than some people seem to profess.i'd say the vast majority of those are based solely on personal bias for reasons i mentioned earlier.also,well over 90% of the complaints were feed related,which i understand to be a fairly easily remedied problem.
> as you know,guns require a break-in period,and usually most problems will be found and usually addressed.


I understand where you are coming from with your posts. On these forums when someone asks for opinions, thats what they are going to get, and they will very. To be honest I was going to try and tune the clip for better feeding, but the thing that did break on it that made me give up on it was the spring loaded latch that held the slide back after the last round was expelled. The latch wore down after about 700 rounds to where it would not latch back and left you guessing if the gun was loaded or not. Yea I know with a 9 round clip, if you shot 9 times you are obviously empty. But I didnt feel safe with that because I always second guess a loaded gun. Yea I could have sent it in to get fixed for free but decided to let my friend who is more accustomed to shooting and frankly more into it have the gun. Cause after everything is said and done. the grip wasnt comfy to me and that doubled with the 3 inch barrel and the super heavy slide, it actually hurt my hand if I shot more then 100 rounds through it at a time.. With that being said, I may down the road if I get the itch to throw some 9mm lead down the range, I may try out a new one, considering I couldnt see spending serious money on one. I just think if you are a gun person and can afford more, then do it.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey LG mouth AIMsurplus.com has sig-sauer p225 9mm for $259 I would jump on it if I had the money. Probably the best bang for the buck you are gonna find.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Another option would be Bersa.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

check out this link a Hi-Point 9mm Pistol for $129.95. I don't have any experience with Hi point guns but this seems pretty cheap.

http://shootersdiscount.com/cart/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=789


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I just picked up a like new Ruger 9mm P95. I have never had any desire to even own a 9mm much less carry or shoot one. But it was such a deal I could not pass it up. Hope this does not break any of the rules or.......................... TOS...........................................:T BUT If anyone has a .45 that they would like to trade me for this P95 please shoot me a pm. Thanks BC


----------

